
The end of the Apple dynasty? - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/29/the-end-of-the-apple-dynasty/
======
pedalpete
I've never been a fan of apple, but the author seriously does not understand
apple. This quote "Apple has always been the leader in new technology
platforms from iPod, to iPhone, to iPad" proves that.

Apple was not a leader in mp3 player, or tablets. The phone was 'maybe' the
device they were most innovative with, but others were already on the same
path.

They don't lead the technology, they lead making the technology mainstream by
taking the work done by others and simplifying it for the average consumer. UX
of mp3 players was pretty bad until the iPod. What 'firsts' did the iPod
implement? Diamond and Rio had been there before. How about tablets? Microsoft
had been doing them for ages. Apple realized that (for them) the right way to
get market acceptance was to make it into a huge iPod/iPhone and not a full
computer.

I'm sure Apple will get into VR/AR when the market has matured a bit. I think
that will cost them as Android is leading the market well, but if you've tried
the clunkiness of a Hololens, you'll see there is still lots of work to be
done. Microsoft likes to take the lead and put out products that are not yet
ready. Google/Alphabet is the same. Apple waits. It's been a winning strategy
for them so far.

------
module0000
Another one of these?

